# Downgrade vers iOS 5.1.1 sans shsh



## SweetPurple (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, voilà que j'ai mon iPhone 4, j'aimerais le jailbreaké, mais sous iOS 6 ... pas possible sans manipulation au démarrage ...
J'ai eu l'iphone directement sous iOS 6 mais je voudrais le downgrader vers iOS 5.1.1 (j'ai tekecharger le firmware) Mais sans SHSH du 5.1.1, que puis je faire pour remédier à cela ?


----------



## Lauange (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Malheureusement tu ne pourras rien faire. Sans sauvegarde de tes shsh en 5.1 pas de downgrade possible.


----------



## SweetPurple (2 Novembre 2012)

Et c'est pas possible de restaurer iOS 5.1.1 j'ai télécharger le firmware directement avec iTunes ?


----------



## Lauange (2 Novembre 2012)

Non plus. Apple ne valide plus cet iOS.


----------



## SweetPurple (3 Novembre 2012)

Apple ne le signe plus directement en ligne ? j'ai trouver un tuto qui permet un downgrade sans SHSH je vais essayer au pire je restaurerais


----------



## Lauange (4 Novembre 2012)

Ton retour d'expérience m'intéresse.


----------



## SweetPurple (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai essayer, mais je pense que j'ai pas du modifier les hosts pour bloquer l'accès au serveur apple.
C'est une signature en ligne, ce qui serait logique c'est de couper les connexions pour empecher itunes de se connecter au serveur, et ainsi contourner la vérification.
J'ai essayer mais y'a eu l'erreur, je pense que j'ai mal du faire le truc


----------



## Lauange (4 Novembre 2012)

Non je ne pense pas. Tu a du bien faire les choses mais si ton firmware n'est pas vérifié sur un serveur Apple, pas d'installation. Le tuto que tu suis est de 2011 et Apple à mis en place cette politique de contrôle des firmware avec ios 5.1. A mon avis c'est foutu.


----------



## SweetPurple (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah ...  Apple et sa politique ... Android me manque un peu :/ ça me tarde le jailbreak UT


----------



## mus68 (2 Décembre 2012)

SweetPurple a dit:


> J'ai essayer, mais je pense que j'ai pas du modifier les hosts pour bloquer l'accès au serveur apple.
> C'est une signature en ligne, ce qui serait logique c'est de couper les connexions pour empecher itunes de se connecter au serveur, et ainsi contourner la vérification.
> J'ai essayer mais y'a eu l'erreur, je pense que j'ai mal du faire le truc


Essaye de récupérer les shsh avec tenyumbrella via cydia parce que  cydia sauvegarde les shsh d'un iPhone qui a était déjà jailbreaké , c'est ce que j'ai moi même fait et plus-tard si ça réussi , au premier lancement de cydia tout en haut vous trouverez l'historique des shsh de votre iPhone , enfin j'espère que ma réponse vous aidera a surmonter votre problème.


----------

